# Southern Chivalry



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw this in the Brazos Walking Sticks area on Facebook:
http://www.visitthecapitol.gov/Exhibitions/civilwar/html/slide_9a.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, we southerners do love our walking sticks!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, and it would seem that congress hasn't changed all that much.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

There are some websites and videos dedicated to using the Cane defensively. As a matter of fact there are a few

specifically design with it in mind. I made one of these this chap has from a hickory blank.

http://themartialist.net/?p=1925


----------

